# 2006 gto cam



## Edgar408 (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking into putting a cam in my 2006 gto but wanting to get some recommendations on which one to go with im stuck in either to get the Texas speed 224/228 or the Texas speed 228/228 anyone ever ran one of these cams


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Neither. The 224r and 228r from tsp is based off older cam technology and are single pattern. There are much better options now-a-days. 

The best option would be to call a custom cam grinder like Ed Curtis at fti and tell him what your looking for. Someone like that can spec out a camshaft for exactly what you need. 

If you don't want to go custom grind and would like a good over-the-shelf option, the Street Sweeper HT is great street cam. Tons of torque, not too hard on the valve train. It is also an Ed Curtis custom grind and I've seen fantastic results from other gto owners.

There are tons of other cams out there so do some research. But if you DD the car, want it to not loose any thing down low, have a nice fat torque curve and scream like a raped ape to 6,600 that would be the cam I would choose. 

SS-HT
228*/ 232* - .612"/.600" - 111*

If you want to go with TSP, I'd look at the new LS "Bald Eagle Cam". Has very similar specs to the SS-HT cam.

But trust me, if you go with the 224r or 228r from TSP after about a week you'll be wishing you would have went bigger


----------

